# best foreground plants?



## daduke11 (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking for some proffessional opinions on the best foreground plants, ya know, for that nice carpet effect.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There are countless plants that can be considered "the best." The best is all relative to the scape at hand. Any foreground used properly can look exceptional. It is all in the execution, not the plant itself.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Tony is entirely correct. Check out the Plant Finder's Aquascape Placement search engine to see photos and descriptions of all of them. Some good example foreground plants:

Glossostigma elatinoides, Marsilea sp., Echinodorus tenellus "micro," Sagittaria subulata, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Hemianthus callitrichoides

For photos and specifics:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cape_placement&spec=Foreground&head=Aquascape

Carlos


----------

